# Drontal & Tapeworm



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Not sure if anyone can help with this..

We think we found tapeworm in Max's poo a few weeks back so we gave him some Drontal and he was sick in the night. We can't be sure but we thought there was a small bit of tapeworm in his sick. We've been checking his poos ever since and they seem to have been ok until yesterday when we found what looked like eggs in it.

I called the vet and they advised that if it has been 2 weeks since we last gave him Drontal then we are ok to give it again. So we gave him some more at about 1:00pm today and he was sick at about 3:45pm. So now we're worried that the Drontal might not have had time to get in to his system. We had a nightmare trying to get him to eat it as I think the taste reminds him of being sick last time. We had to grind it to a powder and put it on his tongue so on the plus side that will have meant it had more chance of absorbing.

Does anyone know if nearly 4 hours will have been long enough for it to do what it needs to do?


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Some little voice in my head (I'm not crazy...!) is telling me that 2 hours after ingesting is peak absorption time for dogs. 

However, this is me and I could/should be wrong lol  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Some little voice in my head (I'm not crazy...!) is telling me that 2 hours after ingesting is peak absorption time for dogs.
> 
> However, this is me and I could/should be wrong lol  x
> 
> ...


Haha  Thanks Rachel, I hope you're right! Poor little man was just sick again :-( It's weird that the 1st couple of times we gave it him he was fine


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor Maxy boy  sorry I can't help Hun xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

*Drontal*

Hi, my Delilah was exactly the same with her last Drontal, sick within hours. I phoned the vets and they said to leave it two weeks and try again, same thing happened but unlike the first time being almost straight away, it was about 4 hours later, and she shows no signs of worms. Next time it's due I'm defo gonna ask for a different make. So much for it being a nice taste, she hated it. I'm sure all will be ok


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ewwww tapeworms! i remeber when Dex had this and one landed on my arm!! ughhhhhh!!! i even have a post about this somewhere in here not sure if its still available though...it was disgusting. i actually went to petsmart and got one of those mixes u put in with the food and it worked. he puked and pooped out everything :lol: i hope ur baby is ok im not familiar with u.k products :[


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

With many wormers being used on ALL animals they only kill certain life stages of the worm, hence it's important to do follow-ups as each new batch hatches. That may require 2, even 3 lots of meds. Also it's good to rotate brands of wormers so that the worms you're dealing with don't build up an immunity i.e. with horses we change wormer brands each & every six weeks they're wormed. Here in Oz most of us worm our dogs every 3 months as a matter of course.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I went through the tapeworm thing with Lady. Definitely gross but they get into so many things. The veg prescribed the same medicine. I remember him saying it would work within a day. He didn't indicate how many hours but I got the idea it worked fast. Are you sure it is tapeworm? Did they do a stool test? I don't know if it could possibly be a different worm.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I'd have a vet do another stool sample, and prescribe the medicine. I don't know, but I don't think it should make her so sick?


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He's fine again now, full of beans! I called the vets this morning and they reckon 4 hours is enough for it to have got in to his system. He just had a poo and there was some worm-looking bits and loads of the eggs in it so fingers crossed it has worked!



AussieLass said:


> With many wormers being used on ALL animals they only kill certain life stages of the worm, hence it's important to do follow-ups as each new batch hatches. That may require 2, even 3 lots of meds. Also it's good to rotate brands of wormers so that the worms you're dealing with don't build up an immunity i.e. with horses we change wormer brands each & every six weeks they're wormed. Here in Oz most of us worm our dogs every 3 months as a matter of course.


Thanks for the info Dee. Think I need to look in to other wormers as if Drontal is going to make him sick every time it's not ideal!



Jayda said:


> I went through the tapeworm thing with Lady. Definitely gross but they get into so many things. The veg prescribed the same medicine. I remember him saying it would work within a day. He didn't indicate how many hours but I got the idea it worked fast. Are you sure it is tapeworm? Did they do a stool test? I don't know if it could possibly be a different worm.


The worm hasn't been diagnosed by the vet but compared with the pictures we found online we're pretty sure it's tapeworm.



susan davis said:


> I'm sorry, but I'd have a vet do another stool sample, and prescribe the medicine. I don't know, but I don't think it should make her so sick?


When I spoke to the vets this morning I asked if I can get his stool checked so I'm going to get that done next week just to be on the safe side.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am glad he is feeling better!

Jaxx had tapeworm last summer. Hubby kept telling me he saw them in his poo but the stool samples kept coming back negative. I thought hubby was seeing things. Then one day I saw them. My vet told me to just go to Tractor Supply and pick up something. I can't remember the name of it but luckily after one treatment no more tapeworm.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I am glad he is feeling better!
> 
> Jaxx had tapeworm last summer. Hubby kept telling me he saw them in his poo but the stool samples kept coming back negative. I thought hubby was seeing things. Then one day I saw them. My vet told me to just go to Tractor Supply and pick up something. I can't remember the name of it but luckily after one treatment no more tapeworm.
> 
> ...


Thanks - me too! They are so disgusting!


----------

